# Tomcat/Servlet Problem - Servlet wird nicht gefunden



## ElTorb (20. Feb 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe heute ein Servlet erhalten, dass ich einsetzen möchte.

Leider gibt mir Tomcat aus, dass "*The requested resource (Servlet TecNavigator is not available) is not available.*".

Meine Verzeichnisstruktur ist:

```
Servletname
  - WEB-INF
    - classes
```

in der web.xml in der WEB-INF
steht

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!DOCTYPE web-app
    PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.2//EN"
    "http://java.sun.com/j2ee/dtds/web-app_2.2.dtd">

<web-app>
    <servlet>
        <servlet-name>
            Servletname
        </servlet-name>
        <servlet-class>
            Servletname
        </servlet-class>
    </servlet>

    <servlet-mapping>
        <servlet-name>Servletname</servlet-name>
        <url-pattern>/servlet/Servletname</url-pattern>
    </servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```

Wenn ich jetzt aus der index.html, die sich im Oberverzeichnis Servletname befindet, und die ich über Tomcat aufrufen kann, mit *<a href="Servletname">* gibt er mir obigen Fehler aus.

kann mir jemand sagen warum?

Die bei Tomcat mitgelieferten Beispiele funtionieren.
Da diese dieselbe Verzeichnisstruktur haben wie mein Servlet und die web.xml genauso aufgebaut ist, verstehe ich nicht, warum die Beispiele gehen, mein Servlet aber nicht.
Hat da jemand eine Ahnung woran das liegen könnte?

Vielen Dank schon mal für jede Antwort

Torb


----------



## Tobias (20. Feb 2006)

Probier's mal mit servlet/TecNavigator.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## ElTorb (20. Feb 2006)

Tobias hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Probier's mal mit servlet/TecNavigator.
> 
> mpG
> Tobias



 Mist, da wollte ichs allgemein halten und dann so ein dummer Fehler 

Natrürlich steht da überall statt Servletname TecNavigator   

Grüße


----------



## Tobias (20. Feb 2006)

Das meinte ich auch gar nicht.
In deinem URL-Pattern in der web.xml steht servlet/TecNavigator -> das heißt doch, dass das Mapping auf URLs der Struktur servlet/TecNavigator ansprechen soll -> also mußt du so tun, als läge dein TecNavigator in einem Unterverzeichnis servlet.
Der Link muß also auf servlet/TecNavigator verweisen.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## ElTorb (20. Feb 2006)

danke für den Tipp, aber auch wenn ich den Link auf
<a href="servlet/TecNavigator"> ändere habe ich die Fehlermeldung
_The requested resource (Servlet TecNavigator is not available) is not available._

 ???:L


----------



## Tobias (20. Feb 2006)

Ordnerstruktur:


```
Tec1
    --META-INF
    --WEB-INF
        --web.xml
        --classes
             --TecNavigator.class
```

Dann ist der Aufruf folgender:


```
localhost:8080/tec1/servlet/TecNavigator
```

mpG
Tobias[/code]


----------



## ElTorb (20. Feb 2006)

Tja, es ist schon zum heulen, oder besser gesagt: mir unverständlich

rufe das Ding jetzt mit
_http://localhost:9080/TecNavigator/servlet/TecNavigator_
auf (9080, weil Oracle sich 8080 geklaut hat und ich das bei Tomcat besser ändern konnte)

Ergebnis ist leider dasselbe.


Nur mal so generell: ein solcher Fehler kann eigentlich nur durch Fehler in der web.xml entstehen, ja?

denn die Klasse liegt ja in

```
TecNavigator
  -- WEB-INF
    -- web.xml
    -- classes
      -- TecNavigator.class
      -- ...
```

Ich gucke gerade echt so  :autsch:


----------



## bronks (20. Feb 2006)

ElTorb hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... Nur mal so generell: ein solcher Fehler kann eigentlich nur durch Fehler in der web.xml entstehen, ja?
> 
> denn die Klasse liegt ja in
> 
> ...


Jetzt gruselt es aber gewaltig ... 

Ohne Paketierung wirst Du Dein Servlet evtl. garnicht aufgerufen bekommen. Pack das Ding unbedingt in ein Paket ... Nicht, daß es grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert, aber je nach Laune kann Tomcat darauf sehr empfindlich sein.


----------



## ElTorb (21. Feb 2006)

:bahnhof: 

ich seh schon: übernimm nie etwas was andere so verbrochen haben.

Werde jetzt mal den langen Weg gehen und die kompletten sourcen in mein Eclipse schmeißen, alles neu packetieren und dann neu in eclipse reinschmeißen  :gaen:

Das hat man davon wenn man das Werk anderer Leute vorführen soll...

Aber danke für die ganze Hilfe hier  :toll:


----------

